# Student and Family wants to bring maid from India



## dubaistudent (Jun 3, 2010)

Hi,

I am a student with a family arriving in dubai in September. I would like to bring a maid from India into Dubai. How can I go about it ?


----------



## rsinner (Feb 3, 2009)

dubaistudent said:


> Hi,
> 
> I am a student with a family arriving in dubai in September. I would like to bring a maid from India into Dubai. How can I go about it ?


Dubai Government Information and Services Portal


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

I don't think a student can sponsor a maid from any country. You need to be employed and earning a minimum of AED 6,000 per month to be able to sponsor a maid.


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

I was going to say that but then thought if the person is a student, with a family, bringing a maid... prob not the average broke soul. Who is going to be supporting you?


----------



## dubaistudent (Jun 3, 2010)

Jynxgirl said:


> I was going to say that but then thought if the person is a student, with a family, bringing a maid... prob not the average broke soul. Who is going to be supporting you?



I am an MBA Student and supporting myself.


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

As per the link that rsinner has provided, you will need to be employed and earning a salary of AED 6,000 a month to be able to sponsor a maid. If that is the case, then the link provides all the details. Wishing you luck!


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

Do you own her?


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

Andy what do you mean? Don't start! :boxing: I haven't had a proper cup of coffee yet!


----------

